# Joto Tuff Cut replacement



## LineStretch (Oct 13, 2008)

Joto is discontinuing the Tuff Cut sheets. Anybody know of a replacement. I use that from time to time for one-off simple design shirts and it works well.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

I believe they were the last ones making cutable plastisol sheets. 

Siser Easyweed vinyl is what I use when I want to get that plastisol print look. It's the best vinyl out there in my opinion. Hot peel, peels like butter, and a nice matte screen print look is what you'll get.


----------



## LineStretch (Oct 13, 2008)

Soundslike what Im looking for. Thanks for the help. Do you have a preferred vendor for it?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

LineStretch said:


> Soundslike what Im looking for. Thanks for the help. Do you have a preferred vendor for it?


Speciality Graphics. Use promo code tshirtforum (or tshirtforums, not sure which) for your discount.


----------

